# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## MrsBurton09

ok I have a question this is for anyone who has went through this I know there are all kinds of pains you go through during pregnancy...I know about the round lig pains and pull tug feel around belly button...but for the past week or so I have been having sharp pain in the vagina area like its sharp quick and last for a few min. to a few hrs a day. I have had these pains everyday since they have started. Its like when the pain starts its more uncomfortable than painful pain. Anyone have a clue what is going on? I am asking OB Friday..just wonder if anyone else has answers.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Love this thread :) I read an old one a while ago!! :thumbup: okay so what's up with the bump pain when I sneeze???? It happens almost everytime and I sneeze a lot. I guess it kinda feels tight..


----------



## vinteenage

.
*Skye*, I'd think it's just a muscle contracting more tightly when you sneeze as it's all stretched out to make room for baby!


----------



## BigZai

No matter how prepared you feel and how much you read about taking care of a newborn are you ever really ready?

I had to bottle feed 15 pups every two hours, clean each one (stimulate genitals to stimulate urine) and I did this until they were able to eat solid food which then I had to constantly clean where they were living, etc. etc. This makes me feel a lil prepared for having to take care of my LO but i wonder if I am wrong and it will be A LOT harder


----------



## BigZai

Also is it normal to feel REALLLLLYYYY sick when i wake up, even when i wake up from a nap i feel so nauseous and my body is so sore it takes me like 10 min to do anything because i have to sit up in bed for awhile


----------



## MrsBurton09

wow ok so I am not like going into early early labor or anything that makes me feel a lot better. I have weird bad period like cramps too plus that pain in the vag area it was freaking me out but the only thing that has kept me from freaking out to bad is I haven't bleed any since first tri. I just worry to much. And thanks for answering I am question. First time and wanting everything to be ok.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## amygwen

BigZai said:


> No matter how prepared you feel and how much you read about taking care of a newborn are you ever really ready?
> 
> I had to bottle feed 15 pups every two hours, clean each one (stimulate genitals to stimulate urine) and I did this until they were able to eat solid food which then I had to constantly clean where they were living, etc. etc. This makes me feel a lil prepared for having to take care of my LO but i wonder if I am wrong and it will be A LOT harder

Noo you're never really ready IMO. Things might not go as planned and things may be easier than what you thought. You just never know though it is so unpredictable.


----------



## amygwen

BigZai said:


> Also is it normal to feel REALLLLLYYYY sick when i wake up, even when i wake up from a nap i feel so nauseous and my body is so sore it takes me like 10 min to do anything because i have to sit up in bed for awhile

Yesss it's usually nothing really to worry about! :thumbup: That's perfectly normal. I was really sick towards the end of my pregnancy. Although has your doctor been checking your blood pressure? If you feel dizzy or just really sick it could be something to do with your blood pressure! Sickness is usually quite common though in the beginning and at the very end of your pregnancy!


----------



## x__amour

MrsBurton09 said:


> for the past week or so I have been having sharp pain in the vagina area like its sharp quick and last for a few min. to a few hrs a day. I have had these pains everyday since they have started. Its like when the pain starts its more uncomfortable than painful pain. Anyone have a clue what is going on?

Crotch lightening. And goddamn, does that hurt. :haha:



Skyebo said:


> okay so what's up with the bump pain when I sneeze???? It happens almost everytime and I sneeze a lot. I guess it kinda feels tight..

Like Daphne said, just your muscles contracting! :thumbup:



BigZai said:


> No matter how prepared you feel and how much you read about taking care of a newborn are you ever really ready?

Honestly? It's hard to be ready but once you actually have your baby everything just comes to you. Taking care of a newborn is pretty easy, they eat, sleep and poop pretty much. It'll be okay. :hugs:



BigZai said:


> Also is it normal to feel REALLLLLYYYY sick when i wake up, even when i wake up from a nap i feel so nauseous and my body is so sore it takes me like 10 min to do anything because i have to sit up in bed for awhile

Oh definitely. Nothing to worry about at all! :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

Skyebo said:


> Love this thread :) I read an old one a while ago!! :thumbup: okay so what's up with the bump pain when I sneeze???? It happens almost everytime and I sneeze a lot. I guess it kinda feels tight..

This would always happen to me when I'd sneeze, cough, or laugh. It was awful. I did ask my doctor about it & she said it's most common during the second trimester and it's ligament pains, it just happens because your muscles are stretching in your stomach. She said if you know you're going to sneeze or cough, then to flex your hips because it can help with the ligament pain!

:hugs:


----------



## dreabae

Does round ligament ever go away? seriously. My doctor said "ohhh it will go away soon, it normally is gone right before 30 weeks." I seriously cant walk on the ramps at school unless I go realllyyy annoyingly slow and I can move in bed without it hurting. My doctor is apparently wrong.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## SabrinaB

I'm not that far along, but i've read about you leaking late in your pregnancy & after baby is born, is there some sort of pad you can add to your bra or something so this doesnt happen in public?! :haha:


----------



## dreabae

SabrinaB said:


> I'm not that far along, but i've read about you leaking late in your pregnancy & after baby is born, is there some sort of pad you can add to your bra or something so this doesnt happen in public?! :haha:

Nursing pads. You can buy disposable or reusable at walmart or any kind of store like it


----------



## amygwen

SabrinaB said:


> I'm not that far along, but i've read about you leaking late in your pregnancy & after baby is born, is there some sort of pad you can add to your bra or something so this doesnt happen in public?! :haha:

Yeah of course.

You will more than likely leak, especially if you BF, it's inevitable. You can buy breastpads, literally anywhere. Wherever you can buy baby stuff you can get breastpads! They're really inexpensive. I had to wear them until LO was about 6 months, then they stopped leaking, sort of!

Also you can buy reusable ones that are a bit more expensive that you wash yourself.


----------



## x__amour

SabrinaB said:


> I'm not that far along, but i've read about you leaking late in your pregnancy & after baby is born, is there some sort of pad you can add to your bra or something so this doesnt happen in public?! :haha:

Colostrum and then breast milk after baby is born. And yes, breast pads. :flow:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## dreabae

vinteenage said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> Does round ligament ever go away? seriously. My doctor said "ohhh it will go away soon, it normally is gone right before 30 weeks." I seriously cant walk on the ramps at school unless I go realllyyy annoyingly slow and I can move in bed without it hurting. My doctor is apparently wrong.
> 
> Mine came on if I was walking more than like...bedroom to kitchen haha. They were pretty unrelenting.Click to expand...

This sucks :haha: I have to go floors between classes. Thank god its over in 2 weeks lol


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## dreabae

vinteenage said:


> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreabae said:
> 
> 
> Does round ligament ever go away? seriously. My doctor said "ohhh it will go away soon, it normally is gone right before 30 weeks." I seriously cant walk on the ramps at school unless I go realllyyy annoyingly slow and I can move in bed without it hurting. My doctor is apparently wrong.
> 
> Mine came on if I was walking more than like...bedroom to kitchen haha. They were pretty unrelenting.Click to expand...
> 
> This sucks :haha: I have to go floors between classes. Thank god its over in 2 weeks lolClick to expand...
> 
> I cant believe youre still in school! Im in PA and the high school here have been out for 2 weeks!Click to expand...

Yeah high school. :haha: Im in college that goes year round :dohh: Im taking a quarter off so OH can work and go to school and ill just double up every few quarters with an extra class.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## BigZai

Do you need a baby tub? I havent got one because my mom said she only used one for my brother but found it more annoying then useful


----------



## x__amour

BigZai said:


> Do you need a baby tub? I havent got one because my mom said she only used one for my brother but found it more annoying then useful

Eh, yeah. I found it pretty helpful. :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## dreabae

vinteenage said:


> Ah! Whoops! Assumed you were still in high school, sorry!

Totally fine :thumbup: I look like I should be :haha:


----------



## amygwen

BigZai said:


> Do you need a baby tub? I havent got one because my mom said she only used one for my brother but found it more annoying then useful

Yes, it's very useful to have one. Once they start sitting up assisted you can start putting them in the big bath if you feel comfortable.


----------



## nadinek

dreabae are you sure its round ligment pain? Sounds almost more like spd this late! the round ligament pain can hurt so bad but what you say sounds way more like spd or something else!


----------



## we can't wait

I used to get a lot of hip pain (not related to the ligaments), but I didn't have SPD. My doctor had told me that hip pain is very common. :flow:


----------



## x__amour

we can't wait said:


> I used to get a lot of hip pain (not related to the ligaments), but I didn't have SPD. My doctor had told me that hip pain is very common. :flow:

Definitely. Especially since they're shifting to make room for birth. :flow:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Is it too soon to have braxton hicks? today i experienced this piercing pain that was all over my bump but i think its to soon? so maybe its me stretching? its was really bad!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

im 15 weeks


----------



## x__amour

Sounds like stretching hon! :flow:
But if you're ever worried, don't ever hesitate to call your doctor!


----------



## Chrissy7411

Okay, so I'm pretty labor obsessed being only 5 days away from my due date hehe. :lol: My question is what happened the 24 hours before you went into labor; What did you eat? Where you active that day? Where there any signs? Ect. :flow:


----------



## we can't wait

Chrissy, I'm not sure how helpful we'll be able to be... I know that Shannon, Amy, and I were all induced. Daphne?


----------



## lb

Chrissy7411 said:


> Okay, so I'm pretty labor obsessed being only 5 days away from my due date hehe. :lol: My question is what happened the 24 hours before you went into labor; What did you eat? Where you active that day? Where there any signs? Ect. :flow:

That's a toughie since I was in prodromal labor for 5 days! I had contractions that I thought were just Braxton Hicks (they started at 36+4 weeks, and I delivered at 37+2 weeks. is my math right?), but they got to be an unbearable pain and progressively closer together. (but i kept being told i wasn't in labor). But yeah, that was basically my one and only sign. They broke my waters for me at 8 cm, so there's guarantee that your waters going will be your first sign.

And I went through some MAJOR nesting before the contractions started. Honestly, I didn't have any signs _before_ labor started, other than the nesting, losing my plug a couple weeks before, and a clearout. After they started, I spent the next few days trying to get comfortable in bed, in the rocker, on the floor, anywhere that would dull the pain. I couldn't even eat. I pretty much starved those few days (but, hey, I didn't poop during delivery!)

Labor wasn't really all that bad, now that I think about it (but that could be the post-partum amnesia that makes us so broody!). I _do_ remember that it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be.

Remember to stay hydrated though! Makes things much easier.


----------



## x__amour

we can't wait said:


> Chrissy, I'm not sure how helpful we'll be able to be... I know that Shannon, Amy, and I were all induced. Daphne?

Yep, I was induced at 40+1 but was discovered in NST to be in early labor before I was induced. I had NO signs. Only when I went home to finish packing did I notice my contractions. Daphne did go into labor naturally though, her water broke on my due date (lucky girl) and I remember being ever so jealous, lmao. :lol:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

chrissy i was induced too so cant help there either! i will say from 37 weeks i was eating hot curries, lots of pineapple, raspberry leaf tea, bouncing on a birthing ball, lots of sex :haha: nothing worked, i was induced 8 days late. i will however say that walking whilst in labour really speeds things up :) hope it happens soon! it really will happen when you least expect it lol xxx


----------



## we can't wait

^ This made me think; I wasn't able to walk in early labor because I had the cervidil in, but after I hit 3cm they took it out... & I thought it felt much better to be standing, rather than laying, during contractions. At one point I just stood beside the bed, leaned on DH, and swayed my hips back and forth. When I did that I could feel LO pushing down so hard-- so I laid down really quickly because I didn't want her to come out before I got meds :dohh: Also, sitting on the edge of the bed with my feet dangling to the side was nice, too. You can sway your feet to give you something else to focus on. Basically, my advice for labor is-- if the hospital will let you move around, do it! Just lying there like a pancake isn't always the best feeling. :flow:


----------



## emz_x

I'm not sure if you'll all be able to help me with this one but I'm pretty desperate so it's worth a try. :dohh: I had a midwife appointment last thursday and they found +++leukocytes in my urine, which is a sign of an infection (I think :wacko:). Anyway, I've been having these sharp bladder pains for well over a week now. At first they were more uncomfortable, but now they're really painful and they make me gasp every time I experience them. They feel like really sharp, strong shooting pains in my bladder and sometimes my bladder hurts when I empty it.

My urine was sent off to the hospital for further testing but I've had a real problem getting my results. The pains got worse on Sunday and I went to the out of hours doctors here. I had ++leukocytes that time (probably because I'd had so much cranberry juice and water to flush them out :haha:) and I was given Amoxicillin. It's not working though and from time to time I'm still getting the shooting pains.

Did anyone experience anything similar and, if so, what was it and how was it treated? I'm just curious to see if anyone else had leukocytes in their urine or similar pains. Am thinking about going back to my GP tomorrow because I'm so fed up of this :(


----------



## nadinek

Chrissy, TMI but i got diarrhea (sp?) real bad both times! :wacko: i just felt all achey and didnt feel hungry at all. the last time I couldnt sleep at all, like even worse than normal! the diarrhea was the big thing though. Your so close!


----------



## kittycat18

Yeah, I would like to know the same thing as Chrissy. What were your warning signs before your waters broke or you started to have contractions? 

I am due in 12 days and recently have been having bad diarrhoea, every time I lie down I feel nauseous but can't vomit (I just gag and feel my stomach churning), I am a lot more uncomfortable than I ever was with back and bump pain, my breasts have been leaking a lot more (like drenching the side of my pyjama top... always the left boob too!!), I have constant pressure down below, constantly thirsty, needing to pee on average every 15-20 minutes and just feeling exhausted all the time but when I try to sleep I can't :shrug:


----------



## SmartieMeUp

2 questions.

1) What does it mean when you have a sharp stabbing pain in the belly button? Like a powerful shock.
2) Cramping in the side; Around my ovary. MW said it was either ligament or trapped wind :S


----------



## Lexilove

weird question but what color are your waters when they break? and how long do you have to leave your baby in one position to get a flat head? I'm terrified that she'll sleep for a few hours and wake up with a flat head.


----------



## nadinek

my waters were clear sort of like water but with a bit more gunk in it?

Ooo one good tip is to try not to get it on furniture or anyt hing you can't wash it out of! it can be real hard to get out of things and apparently it smells mega gross after a week! i was sleeping on a couple of towels the last few weeks lol.


----------



## Lexilove

nadinek said:


> my waters were clear sort of like water but with a bit more gunk in it?
> 
> Ooo one good tip is to try not to get it on furniture or anyt hing you can't wash it out of! it can be real hard to get out of things and apparently it smells mega gross after a week! i was sleeping on a couple of towels the last few weeks lol.

Good tip :thumbup: I'll definitely hold off on putting the new sheets I bought on the bed.


----------



## kittycat18

Your waters should be clear or cloudy. Sometimes it is a little pink with blood. If they break and they are yellow or green then you need to ring your midwife ASAP as this would indicate the baby is in distress mainly from releasing meconium whilst still in the womb and if they swallowed this then they can become very sick :flow:


----------



## dreabae

nadinek said:


> dreabae are you sure its round ligment pain? Sounds almost more like spd this late! the round ligament pain can hurt so bad but what you say sounds way more like spd or something else!

Ill look into it:thumbup: But idk if its that serious. Theres some days Im achey and it hurts to touch others im just achey.


----------



## stephx

Lexilove said:


> weird question but what color are your waters when they break? and how long do you have to leave your baby in one position to get a flat head? I'm terrified that she'll sleep for a few hours and wake up with a flat head.


Babies sometimes just get a flat head, doesn't mean they are always laying flat or anything, all the babies I know have grown out of it though, as the bones in the head grow and develop it completely changes shape x


----------



## stephx

Chrissy, I went into labour naturally 3 days early and I just felt an uncomfortable pain. At the top of my bump 6 or so hours before the real contractions. That was the only sign I had :) 

Good luuuuuck!! X


----------



## lov3hat3

Chrissy7411 said:


> Okay, so I'm pretty labor obsessed being only 5 days away from my due date hehe. :lol: My question is what happened the 24 hours before you went into labor; What did you eat? Where you active that day? Where there any signs? Ect. :flow:

I felt the same i had all week :shrug: a few cramps here and there, nothing majour and loosing plug. I did have a sweep the day before i went into labour though. I didnt even know i was in labour for a good few hours :haha: All the contractions were in my back, so i just thought i had really bad back ache :haha:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Thanks to everyone who answered my question! :flow: I'm getting so impatient, as most of you know I've had PLENTY of signs for WEEKS now. Still having contractions everyday, feeling nauseous, I lost my plug, nesting and so much more. Ugh, I'm really thinking I'm going to be overdue. I and everyone else really thought I would be early but I guess not.


----------



## amygwen

Chrissy7411 said:


> Thanks to everyone who answered my question! :flow: I'm getting so impatient, as most of you know I've had PLENTY of signs for WEEKS now. Still having contractions everyday, feeling nauseous, I lost my plug, nesting and so much more. Ugh, I'm really thinking I'm going to be overdue. I and everyone else really thought I would be early but I guess not.

It happens to the best of us, hun :hugs: Not long now though!


----------



## we can't wait

Aww, hope you go soon, Chrissy! :hugs:

My waters leaked while I was in labor-- it was just clear liquid. The majority of my waters came when LO came out, though. :thumbup:


----------



## _laura

Chrissy7411 said:


> Okay, so I'm pretty labor obsessed being only 5 days away from my due date hehe. :lol: My question is what happened the 24 hours before you went into labor; What did you eat? Where you active that day? Where there any signs? Ect. :flow:

I had sex :haha: It brought on my contractions from every 20 minutes to every 5!
I felt sick
Aches and pains all over

Also I went to a gig 3 days before and it put me into early labour :dohh:


----------



## candicex

I was just wondering, for all those mommies who got stretch marks, did they fade by themselves eventually? Or not go away? Did you use creams or anything to try get rid of them? & is there anyone that had stretch marks but now doesn't have them? 

I just want some hope and reassurance I won't have these nasty stretch marks forever :(!


----------



## x__amour

candicex said:


> I was just wondering, for all those mommies who got stretch marks, did they fade by themselves eventually? Or not go away? Did you use creams or anything to try get rid of them? & is there anyone that had stretch marks but now doesn't have them?
> 
> I just want some hope and reassurance I won't have these nasty stretch marks forever :(!

Mine have faded a LOT. And they were really, really deep and now I can barely see them. It'll be okay!


----------



## _laura

candicex said:


> I was just wondering, for all those mommies who got stretch marks, did they fade by themselves eventually? Or not go away? Did you use creams or anything to try get rid of them? & is there anyone that had stretch marks but now doesn't have them?
> 
> I just want some hope and reassurance I won't have these nasty stretch marks forever :(!

I have tonnes. Mine are going away naturally. I just moisturise as normal after a shower.


----------



## we can't wait

Stretch marks fade with time, hon. A lot of women use lotion, but I'm not really sure if it works. :shrug:
:flow: x


----------



## candicex

Thanks girlies :flower: that does make me feel a bit better! My midwife said that my stretch marks are quite light and should fade quickly, so I hope they do :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Yep stretchies just fade with time :)

& Chrissy I think I already told you, but the day before I went into labor I had lunch at Chili's (bacon cheeseburger) TMI but it gave me the shits :haha: then I had spicy chili for dinner and took a long walk around the block, midnight exactly my waters broke and 12 hours later Arianna was born :)


----------



## HarlaHorse

Okay, here goes - I got told that the most you ever grow is the last 5 weeks, because bub is packing on baby fat, and usually thats when you'll get your stretch marks if you don't have any. Is that true? I'd hate to make it to 35 weeks thinking, yeah no stretchies then come out packed in them :wacko:


----------



## candicex

HarlaHorse said:


> Okay, here goes - I got told that the most you ever grow is the last 5 weeks, because bub is packing on baby fat, and usually thats when you'll get your stretch marks if you don't have any. Is that true? I'd hate to make it to 35 weeks thinking, yeah no stretchies then come out packed in them :wacko:

It is true true true true! I didn't have one single stretch mark then I woke up at 34+2 and started getting them just under my belly button, now I have tons under my belly button :cry: I really thought I wasn't going to get any, and then near the end BAM they take over!


----------



## _laura

HarlaHorse said:


> Okay, here goes - I got told that the most you ever grow is the last 5 weeks, because bub is packing on baby fat, and usually thats when you'll get your stretch marks if you don't have any. Is that true? I'd hate to make it to 35 weeks thinking, yeah no stretchies then come out packed in them :wacko:

Yep that's true. But you maystill not get stretchies! 
Be prepared just in case :)


----------



## jc_catt

I haven't read all these, so sorry if this is a repeat question, but will sex ever be the same?
I'm kinda worried, not for me, but for OH, that it'll be... loose :cry:


----------



## _laura

jc_catt said:


> I haven't read all these, so sorry if this is a repeat question, but will sex ever be the same?
> I'm kinda worried, not for me, but for OH, that it'll be... loose :cry:

If anything for me it's tighter (they stitched me up a bit tight) OH says it's the same!


----------



## smitsusan5

how long did it take FOB to come round to the idea and become pro-life, and how long after delivery did you wait until having sex again? x


----------



## _laura

smitsusan5 said:


> how long did it take FOB to come round to the idea and become pro-life, and how long after delivery did you wait until having sex again? x

Me and OH are both pro life. It took him a few days but got really excited after our first scan! We had sex about 8-10 weeks after I think.


----------



## DazedConfused

smitsusan5 said:


> how long did it take FOB to come round to the idea and become pro-life, and how long after delivery did you wait until having sex again? x

I had sex a few weeks after, took about 12 weeks to feel "normal" ish down there, not loose, just different...


----------



## diapermomma11

_laura said:


> jc_catt said:
> 
> 
> I haven't read all these, so sorry if this is a repeat question, but will sex ever be the same?
> I'm kinda worried, not for me, but for OH, that it'll be... loose :cry:
> 
> If anything for me it's tighter (they stitched me up a bit tight) OH says it's the same!Click to expand...

Same here extra tight! I still sometimes cant get into positions I used to because I am so tight it hurts.


----------



## diapermomma11

emz_x said:


> I'm not sure if you'll all be able to help me with this one but I'm pretty desperate so it's worth a try. :dohh: I had a midwife appointment last thursday and they found +++leukocytes in my urine, which is a sign of an infection (I think :wacko:). Anyway, I've been having these sharp bladder pains for well over a week now. At first they were more uncomfortable, but now they're really painful and they make me gasp every time I experience them. They feel like really sharp, strong shooting pains in my bladder and sometimes my bladder hurts when I empty it.
> 
> My urine was sent off to the hospital for further testing but I've had a real problem getting my results. The pains got worse on Sunday and I went to the out of hours doctors here. I had ++leukocytes that time (probably because I'd had so much cranberry juice and water to flush them out :haha:) and I was given Amoxicillin. It's not working though and from time to time I'm still getting the shooting pains.
> 
> Did anyone experience anything similar and, if so, what was it and how was it treated? I'm just curious to see if anyone else had leukocytes in their urine or similar pains. Am thinking about going back to my GP tomorrow because I'm so fed up of this :(

It sounds like a bladder or uti infection! I had tons whils pregnant and also suffered from hydronephrosis. Its terrible pain and all I wanted to do was sit on the toilet to constantly pee .
Hope that you got some good anti biotics!


----------



## diapermomma11

Oh and yes I had tons of leukocytes in my.urine. I was put on anti biotics. Just remember to eat yogurt daily on antibiotics as it can cause yeast infections!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

i had sex about a month after i had my son. it was actually tighter due to being stitched as some others have said. In regards to stretch marks, id rather be totally honest about mine.. i do still HATE my belly but they have faded lots but i still cant bare the look of my belly :( that being said, alot of friends of mine have had babies and their bellies look amazing and flat again lol, jealous :(


----------



## HarlaHorse

_laura said:


> jc_catt said:
> 
> 
> I haven't read all these, so sorry if this is a repeat question, but will sex ever be the same?
> I'm kinda worried, not for me, but for OH, that it'll be... loose :cry:
> 
> If anything for me it's tighter (they stitched me up a bit tight) OH says it's the same!Click to expand...

Honey, labour and birth is a completely natural thing, your muscles are designed to go back to normal, don't stress :flower:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Does anyone have before and after stretch mark pics that they'd be willing to share? I'm really curious.


----------



## emz_x

diapermomma11 said:


> Oh and yes I had tons of leukocytes in my.urine. I was put on anti biotics. Just remember to eat yogurt daily on antibiotics as it can cause yeast infections!

Thanks for the great advice :thumbup: I'm feeling a lot better today so hopefully these antibiotics have begun to kick in. Am off to eat yoghurt now :haha:


----------



## kittycat18

I have really bad stretch marks. They are deep, bright purple and when they were stretching so far at the beginning, my skin actually tore and was bleeding during my sleep. My doctor prescribed me a steroid cream for it and the bleeding soon stopped. They do fade with time though because I used to have terrible stretch marks because of my weight and when I went on a diet and lost all the weight, they were even worse but I used a firming butter everyday to get rid of them. So I will do the same thing again after pregnancy :flow:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

HarlaHorse said:


> Does anyone have before and after stretch mark pics that they'd be willing to share? I'm really curious.

Il have a look through my pictures to see if i can find a before pictureeee, if i do then il show you an after aswell, trust me i was huge... i have a bump picture at 32 weeks but i didnt get one stretch mark til i was 37 weeks then i got plastered in them! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







12.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## amygwen

jc_catt said:


> I haven't read all these, so sorry if this is a repeat question, but will sex ever be the same?
> I'm kinda worried, not for me, but for OH, that it'll be... loose :cry:

Yeah, if anything it is more tight, IMO.

It was really really uncomfortable, it's been a year since LO was born and sex has only just started feeling good. We waited until 6 weeks PP to DTD because of the risks of infection, pregnancy again haha, so we waited and it was just so painful. When the time comes though make sure you use loads of LUBE!


----------



## amygwen

candicex said:


> I was just wondering, for all those mommies who got stretch marks, did they fade by themselves eventually? Or not go away? Did you use creams or anything to try get rid of them? & is there anyone that had stretch marks but now doesn't have them?
> 
> I just want some hope and reassurance I won't have these nasty stretch marks forever :(!

I had stretchmarks before LO was born because I lost about 40 lbs when I was 16 years old. So for me, the stretchmarks weren't that bad. They do fade though, but I've noticed when I lose weight they are more and more noticable! Unfortunately stretchmarks = forever. Even though they may fade and be more pinkish than dark pink/purple, they'll always be there!


----------



## emz_x

amygwen said:


> candicex said:
> 
> 
> I was just wondering, for all those mommies who got stretch marks, did they fade by themselves eventually? Or not go away? Did you use creams or anything to try get rid of them? & is there anyone that had stretch marks but now doesn't have them?
> 
> I just want some hope and reassurance I won't have these nasty stretch marks forever :(!
> 
> I had stretchmarks before LO was born because I lost about 40 lbs when I was 16 years old. So for me, the stretchmarks weren't that bad. They do fade though, but I've noticed when I lose weight they are more and more noticable! Unfortunately stretchmarks = forever. Even though they may fade and be more pinkish than dark pink/purple, they'll always be there!Click to expand...

40 lbs?! Wow, well done you :thumbup:


----------



## amygwen

emz_x said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candicex said:
> 
> 
> i was just wondering, for all those mommies who got stretch marks, did they fade by themselves eventually? Or not go away? Did you use creams or anything to try get rid of them? & is there anyone that had stretch marks but now doesn't have them?
> 
> I just want some hope and reassurance i won't have these nasty stretch marks forever :(!
> 
> i had stretchmarks before lo was born because i lost about 40 lbs when i was 16 years old. So for me, the stretchmarks weren't that bad. They do fade though, but i've noticed when i lose weight they are more and more noticable! Unfortunately stretchmarks = forever. Even though they may fade and be more pinkish than dark pink/purple, they'll always be there!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> haha aww! Thank you! :hugs:
> 
> It was a great accomplishment, now i have 50 lbs to lose!! But i'm having such a hard time staying motivated :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## emz_x

amygwen said:


> emz_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candicex said:
> 
> 
> i was just wondering, for all those mommies who got stretch marks, did they fade by themselves eventually? Or not go away? Did you use creams or anything to try get rid of them? & is there anyone that had stretch marks but now doesn't have them?
> 
> I just want some hope and reassurance i won't have these nasty stretch marks forever :(!
> 
> i had stretchmarks before lo was born because i lost about 40 lbs when i was 16 years old. So for me, the stretchmarks weren't that bad. They do fade though, but i've noticed when i lose weight they are more and more noticable! Unfortunately stretchmarks = forever. Even though they may fade and be more pinkish than dark pink/purple, they'll always be there!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> haha aww! Thank you! :hugs:
> 
> It was a great accomplishment, now i have 50 lbs to lose!! But i'm having such a hard time staying motivated :dohh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you've done it once then I'm sure you'll be able to do it again. :)
> 
> This is going back to the stretch marks topic. Does it take ages for them to fade? :( I know people have said they look better with time but how long did it take you all to feel comfortable with the way they look?
> 
> Luckily, I have no stretch marks on my stomach yet (I've jinxed it now :haha:) and I'm 35 weeks tomorrow. However, I have some really horrible hormonal stretch marks on my boobs and it's just knocked my confidence completely.Click to expand...


----------



## amygwen

^^ Very true, I've just got to be patient :D

For me, they faded pretty easily but they weren't ever too dark during my pregnancy. It probably took like a month or two for them to fade.


----------



## _laura

HarlaHorse said:


> Does anyone have before and after stretch mark pics that they'd be willing to share? I'm really curious.

Yeah I'll post them in a minute!


----------



## Lexilove

When did you get your stretch marks? I'm 32 weeks and I don't have any yet (knock wood)


----------



## _laura

I had mine before because similar to Amy I lost loads of weight fast (around 40lbs) but now I have about that left to lose post preg :dohh:

1st photo is about 1 month after having Max
2nd is today (pretty much 7 months pp)

I look fatter now :haha: But honestly I'm not!
 



Attached Files:







Photo 91.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 12









Photo 162.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## nadinek

I got horrible stretch marks with DD1, all after about 30 w i think? I was tiny up until about 26-28w then grew massive lol. They got lighter but the skin was horrible. then it was so weird, after DD2 the skin has almost gone back to normal? :wacko:My midwife had some explaination for it but I can't remember what it was. Something to do with the collagen and post baby hormones. their just like silvery lines now.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

In regards to anyone worrying about stretchmarks, it may not appeal to you but theres something called a derma roller (have a look at pregnancy stretch mark before and after pic on google) it does amazing jobs! and they are avaiable to buy from ebay. Normally i wouldnt agree with buying anything like this over the internet but its not like a do it yourself botox its just a little roller with needles. Iv seen it being done on tele and its more than easy to do yourself. i actually bought myself one and then a few weeks later found out i was pregnant so havent used it yet, i do recommend though! :flower: My mum was going to do it for me, you just lightly roll your skin with it. its good for scars, acne scars, stretchmarks etc :) xxxx

edit: if anyone wants me to post a pic of my derma roller just let me know and i will :) google is probably easier though :) :flower:


----------



## Bexxx

My stretch marks have only really started appearing about 36w (not counting my bum lol)
I had like 2 or 3 on my hips from 27-ish weeks? They've already faded right down though :D


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Okay i have a question on tuesday i had my drs appointment for my uti which just turned into my monthly prenatal appointment so anyway when i left i made my next appointment and it will be my 20 week appointment and they gave me directions for my ultrasound which said to drink 16 oz of water one hour prior to the appointment and not to pee. so what my question is should i do the same for my private scan on sunday? the private scan place didnt tell me anything?


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

okay thanks Daphne :) i love this thread!! its a great idea


----------



## _laura

Take a bottle of water just incase though!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

okay :)


----------



## MommaBear90

I was told a full bladder = better picture because a full bladder acts like a window to the baby n kinda "floats" him/her. The only time I was asked to empty my bladder was when they did an internal ultrasound. :shrug:


----------



## HarlaHorse

_laura said:


> I had mine before because similar to Amy I lost loads of weight fast (around 40lbs) but now I have about that left to lose post preg :dohh:
> 
> 1st photo is about 1 month after having Max
> 2nd is today (pretty much 7 months pp)
> 
> I look fatter now :haha: But honestly I'm not!

Wow what an improvement! Did you use cocoa butter or bio oil or anything in pregnancy, Laura?



oox_tasha_xoo said:


> In regards to anyone worrying about stretchmarks, it may not appeal to you but theres something called a derma roller (have a look at pregnancy stretch mark before and after pic on google) it does amazing jobs! and they are avaiable to buy from ebay. Normally i wouldnt agree with buying anything like this over the internet but its not like a do it yourself botox its just a little roller with needles. Iv seen it being done on tele and its more than easy to do yourself. i actually bought myself one and then a few weeks later found out i was pregnant so havent used it yet, i do recommend though! :flower: My mum was going to do it for me, you just lightly roll your skin with it. its good for scars, acne scars, stretchmarks etc :) xxxx
> 
> edit: if anyone wants me to post a pic of my derma roller just let me know and i will :) google is probably easier though :) :flower:

Thats funny, I actually googled 'before and after stretch marks' last night lol! It came up with the derma roller and its amazing isn't it! It looks great! How much was it though?

Oh by the way, lemon fades stretch marks as well! :thumbup: But I wouldn't advise using it to prevent them because it dries your skin out, you can only use them to fade the ones that are already there.


----------



## kittycat18

HarlaHorse said:


> Wow what an improvement! Did you use cocoa butter or bio oil or anything in pregnancy, Laura?

I used Palmers Cocoa Butter (Firming Butter) pre-pregnancy when I lost 2 and a half stone (35lbs) on a strict diet of proper foods (meats, fruit, vegetables and fish), water and exercise. I was left with terrible stretch marks and had a bath or shower every single day and afterwards when I had dried myself but my skin was still warm, I applied the firming butter and it worked a treat on my skin. Sorry I have no photograph to show the improvement but it will use it again for my skin now after pregnancy :flower:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> In regards to anyone worrying about stretchmarks, it may not appeal to you but theres something called a derma roller (have a look at pregnancy stretch mark before and after pic on google) it does amazing jobs! and they are avaiable to buy from ebay. Normally i wouldnt agree with buying anything like this over the internet but its not like a do it yourself botox its just a little roller with needles. Iv seen it being done on tele and its more than easy to do yourself. i actually bought myself one and then a few weeks later found out i was pregnant so havent used it yet, i do recommend though! :flower: My mum was going to do it for me, you just lightly roll your skin with it. its good for scars, acne scars, stretchmarks etc :) xxxx
> 
> edit: if anyone wants me to post a pic of my derma roller just let me know and i will :) google is probably easier though :) :flower:

Thats funny, I actually googled 'before and after stretch marks' last night lol! It came up with the derma roller and its amazing isn't it! It looks great! How much was it though?

Oh by the way, lemon fades stretch marks as well! :thumbup: But I wouldn't advise using it to prevent them because it dries your skin out, you can only use them to fade the ones that are already there.[/QUOTE]

Ummm i think i paid about 15 pound on ebay, so its actually really cheap! if you buy them from some professional website you pay up to 200 pound for them, but tbh they are all the same , and your obviously going to sterilise it before you use it anyway :flower: i was really looking forward to using mine! lol xx


----------



## _laura

kittycat18 said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> Wow what an improvement! Did you use cocoa butter or bio oil or anything in pregnancy, Laura?
> 
> I used Palmers Cocoa Butter (Firming Butter) pre-pregnancy when I lost 2 and a half stone (35lbs) on a strict diet of proper foods (meats, fruit, vegetables and fish), water and exercise. I was left with terrible stretch marks and had a bath or shower every single day and afterwards when I had dried myself but my skin was still warm, I applied the firming butter and it worked a treat on my skin. Sorry I have no photograph to show the improvement but it will use it again for my skin now after pregnancy :flower:Click to expand...

Prettymuch this!
Best time is just after a shower!


----------

